# Call of duty 2 Multiplayer (freezes or crashes)



## Mov31t (Dec 15, 2006)

Im operating the game on my brand new 24" iMac G5, 2.13 GHz, 1GB RAM, Graphics Card NVIDIA GeGorce 7600!

I have problems in multiplayer.. as to when im playing.. it doesnt happen all the time but majority! It either freezes.. or i get a crash, which to the best of my knowledge looks like a magic eye picture.

It has only happened once in Single Player so far!
Do i need to fiddle around in my options?? 


Any help greatly appreciated!

Thanks in Advance

Andy


----------

